# Hiya :)



## Dray (Feb 14, 2010)

Type two for er..... about a decade. Found out when I had a stroke, standard test with stroke apparently. On Metfartin 500's x 3 daily. Get told off for not eating enough, get very annoyed with type 2's in denial.

Example. Mentioned to a type 2 mate on Metformin and insulin who has neuropathy and eye probs. "A friend suggested we check out diabetessupport", His reply?

"Huh, you go and play with your little diabetic friends, I'm not into that cr...."

Hello little diabetic friends


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 14, 2010)

Dray said:


> Type two for er..... about a decade. Found out when I had a stroke, standard test with stroke apparently. On Metfartin 500's x 3 daily. Get told off for not eating enough, get very annoyed with type 2's in denial.
> 
> Example. Mentioned to a type 2 mate on Metformin and insulin who has neuropathy and eye probs. "A friend suggested we check out diabetessupport", His reply?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Dray and welcome


----------



## am64 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey welcome to the forum ....have a good look around ....ask any questions we are all here to support each other !


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dray! More fool that guy. Like you I really cannot comprehend how people can turn a blind eye (so to speak) to the dreadful things lying in store for them, like it's 'soft' or something to seek help. Sorry to hear about the stroke, but glad that they caught the diabetes. Look forward to hearing from you and about your experiences - you've found a goldmine of knowledge and support and a huge number of diabetic friends!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

p.s. another Sheffielder! I lived in Sheffield for 20 years - great city!


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> p.s. another Sheffielder! I lived in Sheffield for 20 years - great city!


 

I passed it through, opps, passed through it once


----------



## Steff (Feb 14, 2010)

Good evening and a warm welcome to the site Dray


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Dray - I'm with you! I can't understand how some people think about their diabetic condition.

I'm a Type 2 myself who was diagnosed over nine years ago. I'm on metformin but have dramatically improved my situation by changing my diet to eat less starchy carbohydrates - in particular, cereals, bread and potatoes but also rice and pasta too.

I live not too far away from yourself between Barnsley and Rotherham.

How are you doing with your condition?

Best wishes - John


----------



## Caroline (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Dray and welcome. I hope you like what you see here and will be a regular visitor to our forum.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Dray, welcome to the forum.


----------



## katie (Feb 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> how people can turn a blind eye (so to speak)



hahaha!

Hi Dray, welcome aboard.  Your friend really should notice how better off you are than him and actually sort things out   It is such a shame.

Glad we've got you as a new friend


----------

